# Beastars Discussion Thread



## BadRoy (Jan 14, 2022)

Or "The Adventures of a Really Dumb Wolf"

How do you feel about the series overall? 
The third and final season is coming up, any predictions?
How about that manga ending, huh?

I love the first half of Beastars and then I hate the second half until it ends. It's well known that Paru had only initially planned up to Chapter 100 (the resolution of the murder arc), and boy does it show. There is still great stuff post-Riz: Louis x Juno, Legosi's apartment living, Gosha. But the plot is clearly just weeble wobbling until, well, Melon. 

I honestly place most of the downfall of Beastars on Melon's shoulders. From almost the second he appears the manga slowly begins to revolve around him and Beastars changes from an episodic exploration of this interesting anthro world to a really poorly planned action thriller. The worst thing about Melon is that, as a reader, he becomes inescapable. Melon is personally involved with Legosi, the Shishigumi (IE Louis), Haru, and Yafya. There's almost no plot thread that doesn't involve the bastard which is a problem when he's such a weak character. Melon is often compared to The Joker. If he's The Joker then he's Leto, IE an embarrassing try-hard edgy thug.

Melon is a great character in concept. A villainous hybrid to mirror Legosi and make him rethink his relationship with Haru. But that's only a fraction of him. The rest is just typical edgy murderer garbage.

Regarding the ending itself I mean, it's awful. Legosi and Haru continue their "I love you, but we can't just spit it out and consummate this thing." for the dozenth time. The use of fish meat was a complete ass-pull and deflates all of the tension the series has had up to this point. Almost every conflict has revolved around meat eaters dealing with their urges and now fish show up like "Oh, dude you can just eat us, we're totally fine with it." Come the flip on. Louis not ending up with Juno was so dumb. Louis whole arc was about learning he loves carnivores and that he wants to bring real harmony between the groups. But then he drops the ultimate waifu who is very in love with him for a cold political marriage???

I have no idea what the third season is going to do. There are about 100 chapters of awfully plotted nonsense to cover so unless they add episodes they're going to have to change a lot. And really I hope they do. Honestly any changes they make to the anime would probably be an improvement.

(Sorry, this came off really negative. There are a lot of things I love about the series, but the ending really hurt the whole experience for me.)


----------



## Aryte (Jan 14, 2022)

I enjoyed the manga all in all. I was pretty "boo" about the lack of Louis and and Juno, as it does not seem to fit the whole concept of Louis' growth. I can appreciate the very brief glimpses of potential happiness for him in the end with his wife, but it was disappointing. I am not saying "it was bad," just disappointing. Perhaps that's part of the point, though. Not everything has a happy ending, yadda yadda. 

As for Melon, hooo boy. I know that's a polarizing topic, but I actually adored the chaotic mess he brought to the story (within context). He was the unsolvable conundrum.

I do think that things got a _bit odd _as the story went long, and there were a few chapters that left me going: "Paru, what did I just read?" Nevertheless, short of cutting a ton of fluff or doing a long season, there's no chance they can condense the whole arc into 12 episodes. 

Tl;dr: a flawed but overall enjoyable story, 10/10 would recommend, but buckle up for some craziness toward the end.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 15, 2022)

I watched the first two episodes but just couldn't get into it, I found the characters really unappealing and whiny.  The animation was incredible but I had no interest in the characters.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 15, 2022)

I liked they gave other background characters some more arc in the second season but it did lack some Haru. I too am intrigued about the final season but if they don't give Haru and Legosi and Louis some kind of closure on their relationship status' then it might leave the fans hangin'.

Overall the 2 seasons I think were interesting but needed more "umph" (Or something) towards the end to bring it all home.

8 / 10 for the series so far. ^v^


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 16, 2022)

I've mainly read the books and I'm only up to book 15 so far, but here's my thoughts:

-I like Legoshi and Haru, but I think they work better when they're apart from each other. Whenever they're around each other, they're just really awkward. I get that it's kind of the point with Legoshi-, he is suppose to be a bit awkward, but most of the scenes where they're together are just really awkward and I'd dare say a little cringy. The only time I ever get the impression that there is genuine chemistry that could support a relationship between them is usually in chapters where they appear in the background but it's focused on somebody else (usually Juno).

-I do like that some of the side characters like Bill, Juno, and Sheila get shorter side stories centered around them. I really like the dynamics between Juno and Sheila in the one chapter, and I wish I could see more of them together.

-I didn't like Juno at first, but as the story is progressing, she is starting to grow on me.

-By far and away my favorite character is Louis! I love Louis' personality and I love his story arc. His story arc is probably the most exciting and the one I'm the most engaged with in the books so far. He's hungry for power and authority, he finally gets it, but at what cost? I will say though, the flashbacks in the books are told a lot better than in the show. I really don't like how the flashbacks to his childhood were animated in the show. The animation looked a bit too simplistic, but in the books it's illustrated a lot better and the whole flashback sequence is a lot darker as a result.

-Pina is comedy gold. He's such a smug bastard! I love it!

I do have to say though, in terms of the books, I really liked Books 1-11 the most. I was super engaged with Legoshi trying to strengthen himself as a character while also going after "The Cherryton Killer", but after they catch the Killer, it feels like the story is running on fumes from that point forward. We do get some nice development with Legoshi's backstory, we get introduced to some crucial characters who will play huge roles going forward (like The Beastar himself), and there's a funny side story involving Legoshi hanging out with the boys from Cherryton, but overall, it's not quite as engaging as the first 11 books. The introduction of Melon into the series is an interesting twist, and I am invested in his story, but that's about the only thing I'm invested in at this point. I'm going to keep collecting the books because I genuinely want to see how the story ends, but I think we've already hit the peak of the storyline.

7.5 out of 10 so far


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)

I haven't read any of the manga. 

On a whim I watched the show and I'm endlessly horrified but always morbidly curious enough to keep watching. 

Personally, I don't care at all about the Haru/Legoshi story. I enjoyed the murder mystery with Rizz and Louis being a gang leader. That being said, I was super disappointed when his lion mentor just went to try to kill him, seemingly out of nowhere. I feel like the show makes some jarring choices that I don't always agree with, but that seems to just be the style. 

Highlights of moments that made me question what I was watching:

- When the giant snake was getting very up close and personal with Legoshi
- Legoshi eating Louis' leg
- Whatever the heck happened to Legoshi's fur when he ate Louis' leg 
-  The chicken egg monologue XD

I'm committed now. I'll watch it all, even if it is a mixture of good content and plain bizarre.


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Or "The Adventures of a Really Dumb Wolf"
> 
> How do you feel about the series overall?
> The third and final season is coming up, any predictions?
> ...


oh yeah when i found out one of the issues in that universe is how predators have a hard time suppressing their urge to eat meat and then the vegan options are not satiable enough,first thing that came to my mind was "what about fish? wouldnt like 80% of the problems there be solved if fish is distributed in the food markets there?"like??? it's technically not illegal to eat fish there right?

look im no expert in films and animations but to me it felt like such a huge loophole, i still enjoyed the entire thing tho


----------

